# Metal for coal chute?



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I am building a coaling station kit (HO scale). I would like to replace the thick plastic chute with a thinner, more realistic, metal one.

Where can I fine some metal that is thin enough to work, but thick enough to hold its shape? -- something between roof flashing and aluminum foil.

Also what type of glue can I use to glue these metal parts together?

Thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hobby shops and some craft shops like Michaels carry brass in various
thicknesses. It is an easy to work metal and it can be spot soldered
rather than glued.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

aluminum pie plate and similar, easy to add detail to, emboss rivets etc..


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*coal shute construction ideas &methods.*

www.amaco.com
heavy aluminum sheets.
It is my opinion, however, you would have better luck if you were to try fabricating a coal shoot out of evergreen styrene plastic,sold at the local hobby shop most likely. And good
luck! Regard's,tr1


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas.

The only local hobby shop is a Hobbytown with minimal train stuff. They have a tree stand of styrene parts, but it has always looked very picked over -- and not restocked -- mostly brick face. I would have to order the styrene -- not sure that I want to buy it sight unseen and pay 3 times as much for shipping as for the styrene. By the way, I don't know much about styrene. Is "evergreen" a type of styrene? or a color? or an manufacturer?

I don't have the tools for cutting brass, but I like the pie plate idea -- if I can find one thick enough to not crumple easily. I think we have a stash of these that my wife never throws away.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The brass sheet I got from the hobby shop can be cut with a scissors.
You don't need anything thicker.

But the suggestion of the aluminum plates is very useful.

Evergreen is the trade name of a styrene parts company. Their
products are white plastic.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Evergreen is a manufacturer -- the most widely found in the US (your Hobbytown's tree stand is probably Evergreen). Plastruct is another manufacturer, and several others make texture sheets (bricks, etc). They make an enormous variety -- textured sheets, plain sheets, rods, tubes, squares, channels, I beams, H beams, etc. You can check out their full line at www.evergreenscalemodels.com

Styrene is a very versatile material for scratchbuilding or kitbashing -- easy to cut (score and snap), easy to glue, takes paint well. It's only real drawback is that long pieces of thin stuff tend to sag if left unsupported. It's definitely worth your consideration, though. Also, you can probably ask the hobby shop to order it and not pay shipping, although you probably will pay MSRP (not that styrene is expensive). And FWIW, I've never understood why retailers allow stocks to get picked over like that -- the first rule of retailing is "you can't sell what you don't stock".

Anyway, back to the topic, I think you would be happier using styrene than a pie plate.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Evergreen is a manufacturer. -- And FWIW, I've never understood why retailers allow stocks to get picked over like that -- the first rule of retailing is "you can't sell what you don't stock".


Thanks for the suggestion. As for my LHS, they clearly make most of their money from radio-controlled planes and vehicles. The owner also makes money repairing these items.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

MtRR75 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. As for my LHS, they clearly make most of their money from radio-controlled planes and vehicles. The owner also makes money repairing these items.


The same situation here. In this metro area of more than a million we
have only one actual hobby shop still open. They have a large area devoted to
trains but it appears most of their business relates to the remote 
controlled models. I too, find the racks of Evergreen and Plastruct
poorly restocked. I'm usually surprised when I actually am able
to buy what I need.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> The same situation here. In this metro area of more than a million we
> have only one actual hobby shop still open. They have a large area devoted to
> trains but it appears most of their business relates to the remote
> controlled models. I too, find the racks of Evergreen and Plastruct
> ...


Not to hijack the thread, but these guys need to go back to Retailing 101: Either stock it properly, or not at all. What they're missing is that the stuff that sells is already gone, and what they have left is dead stock. Restock the fast movers, and the other stuff will move too, especially if you reduce the price or introduce some other deal.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you insist in using metal you can probably find what you want from K & S http://www.ksmetals.com not so easy to find in model shops these days but I think they do mail order.

As for glue epoxy would be favourite but you can also solder.


----------



## wis bang (Aug 6, 2015)

I have two rolls of brass 'shim stock' around 0.005" thick easily cut w/ scissors. I would think any industrial supply like Grainger or McMaster-Carr would carry it.


----------

